# Miller Kenpo Karate



## MJS (May 4, 2007)

Came across this clip on Youtube of Mike Miller, a student under Sean Kelley.  He is doing some techniques, forms and sets.  

Enjoy!:ultracool


----------



## donald (May 4, 2007)

I thought that was pretty kewl. A nice representation of EPAK as a whole. Was that a clip of a tv promotion for his dojo? If not I think it really could be, and if so, well done...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2007)

What was with the tech in the middle where he breaks the guys neck three times and then jumps into something that looks like it wants to be an armbar?  

I liked the iterations of the star block set/drill.

Lamont


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 4, 2007)

Blindside said:


> What was with the tech in the middle where he breaks the guys neck three times and then jumps into something that *looks like it wants to be* an armbar?
> 
> I liked the iterations of the star block set/drill.
> 
> Lamont


 
:rofl: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Made my day.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 4, 2007)

James! You aren't going to believe this but I liked this one. 
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 4, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> James! You aren't going to believe this but I liked this one.
> Sean


 
No!!!!!!!! Not you!!!!!! No!!!!!!!!! You've been converted! Who paid you off?!?! LOL.  Seriously though, I thought it was a cool clip.  But when I first saw it I thought "was that suppossed to be an armbar?".  Too see someone else mention that just made me laugh me *** off.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 4, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> No!!!!!!!! Not you!!!!!! No!!!!!!!!! You've been converted! Who paid you off?!?! LOL. Seriously though, I thought it was a cool clip. But when I first saw it I thought "was that suppossed to be an armbar?". Too see someone else mention that just made me laugh me @$$ off.


He looks down a lot, but what R ya gonna do?
Sean


----------



## cubankenpo (May 4, 2007)

Hi bro
Thats was  very nice,,,thanks


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 5, 2007)

I had a chance to work out with Mr. Miller at the florida kenpo camp in February. He's a good guy that's very enthusiastic about kenpo.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, MIke. :ultracool Always good to see how others do Kempo.


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 5, 2007)

Whee! Fun stuff.


----------



## Shotochem (May 7, 2007)

Looked good to me!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2007)

I enjoyed the clip  
thanks for sharing it


----------



## masherdong (May 7, 2007)

Nicely done video!


----------



## Seabrook (May 8, 2007)

Mike Miller is a great guy and he works very hard at this art. 

I liked the clip - he's got some good hand speed.


----------



## stoneheart (May 8, 2007)

Armbar or not, it's obvious that he's skilled.  Good video.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## jdinca (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting. It's great to see how other schools do their thing.


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2007)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MNBrynn (May 27, 2007)

That was a good video clip.  He had a good article in the June issue of Inside Kung-Fu called "A World Without Forms?"


----------

